

Leaving Chef because of death threats for open source contributions - david_xia
https://sethvargo.com/leaving-chef/

======
d4mi3n
God, hearing stuff like this is sickening. I understand that tensions can run
high and people disagree, but nobody working on any project should have to put
up with that sort of nonsense.

On a related tangent, I have to wonder how much of this is reflective of the
community of contributors around Chef or of the OSS community as a whole. I've
never experienced the sort of vitriol Seth seems to have run into, but such
behavior should not be tolerated in any sort of environment.

------
bryanlarsen
Welcome back, Seth! This post was from last summer. He's back and rocking
hard: consul-template is awesome. Thanks Seth!

------
pkinsky
Death threats for OSS contributions are insane, can anyone shed some light on
the backstory here?

~~~
qohen
A bit more detail from a GigaOM piece [1] on this:

 _According to Noah Kantrowitz, a former Chef colleague and a recent critic of
how the company has been managing its open source community, Vargo’s work on
the Chef-centric workflow management tool Berkshelf caused some commotion
among certain Chef tool users who advocated using a different workflow method;
these people supposedly felt that Berkshelf had somehow affected their daily
work habits and routines and their frustrations drove them to react harshly.
Vargo apparently “ended up at the center of this storm of disagreements.”

“There have been people who have gotten very far over the line and it has made
me sad,” said Kantrowitz. “Hurling terrible epithets at people is
unacceptable.”_

[1] [https://gigaom.com/2014/08/27/chef-engineer-leaves-the-
compa...](https://gigaom.com/2014/08/27/chef-engineer-leaves-the-company-
after-receiving-death-threats-from-its-open-source-community/)

~~~
qohen
BTW, in case it's worth mentioning, this stuff happened last summer (i.e. end
of Aug. 2014).

FWIW, the story seems to have made it to HN around that time, though it only
got 2 comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8236027](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8236027)

------
mehh
I suspect it more due to the frustrations of those who bought into Chef, and
now suffer a horrible mess of open source unmaintained half broken stuff ...
seriously something seems very odd in the Chef community, its like all work
has stopped on github ... I wonder if its because so many people have jumped
ship to docker?

Obviously I don't condone death threats and other nonsense, but then not sure
how seriously I would take an anonymous threat from a nerd ;)

